

Your startup idea... sounds neat. (A short dialogue you may have heard before) - platshaw
http://www.petelatshaw.com/post/392030379/your-startup-idea-sounds-neat

======
pedalpete
I am a bit surprised by the comment 'your idea rarely gets the reaction you
think it deserves'.

Don't most people find that the most people respond positively to the 'ideas'?
I find that actually getting those same people to sign-up or use the services
later is more of the challenge.

~~~
platshaw
Could be, pedalpete. I find people are generally positive and encouraging,
certainly polite. It can be difficult, even a little uncomfortable when face-
to-face, to try and visualize another person's idea. People will grasp at
tangible analogs as a way to understand a new idea, which can be tough to
stomach as an entrepreneur when you clearly see a unique vision. No one is
ever as excited about the idea as the entrepreneur... or else something is
wrong!

------
lambdom
Funny ;) Loved the (no text) part. And I really know the feeling when they
tell you: isn't what email are for? or, well can't you do that with facebook,
or worst: Haven't you heard about www.awesomewebsite.com.. it does all that
and it's free.

~~~
platshaw
Thanks for the comment, lambdom! How could I forget the dreaded
awesomewebsite.com... gut blow.

------
jasonlbaptiste
neat article, but why wouldnt i just use facebook instead of reading it?

